# Vista crashes everytime i try and download rapidshare files with any download manager



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok i have been downloading rapidshare links with flashget for years, then about 2 weeks ago My Acer Laptop Aspire 4520 (vista home basic) started to crash..Now whenever i use flashget to download (i have premium account) paste all urls and press start then it downloads fine for maybe 10 mins then my vista just freezes and crashes and restarts....i have tried this on flashget 1.73 and latest version all the same....so i then tried internet download manager 5.14 same thing happens, finally i tried orbit downloader and it happens with that too......wht the heck is hapened please help..i am using an acer aspire 4520 laptop with windows vista home basic...i could always download great until 2 weeks ago..no i can only get 10 - 15 mins tops and crash....my downloads i pay for every month have just been wasted this month...i have run every virus, spy ware scanner there is including, kaspersky, spy bot and avg & adware no infections!!!! i am at a loss please help??? I Have tried using your uninstaller and removed flashget and IDM and reinstalled but same issue...:4-dontkno
ps vista and internet is fine only when i try and download.

i hope you can help, many thanks in advance



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Acer Aspire 4520 , AMD Turion 64
1GB Ram, 80GB Hard drive, NVIDIA Geforce 7000m/nforce 610m
external usb 250 GB Hard drive


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Vista crashes everytime i try and download files with any download manager*

Any ideas anyone please, my mkonthly downloads i pay for are being wasted please help i am at a loss.......:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

had no replies for this thread at all, no ideas anyone?? do i have to resort to a factory reset? please someone


----------



## vijaydhoom (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Vista crashes everytime i try and download files with any download manager*



monkeenuts2000 said:


> Any ideas anyone please, my mkonthly downloads i pay for are being wasted please help i am at a loss.......:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


Have you reload the operating system and check.....if not please reinstall the operating system and check it out....and tell....! Hope this will help you out...! take care bye


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

Not having all the information required, I'm just guessing here, but it may be a power supply failure. (just guessing)
Shut down ALL running programs on your little PC before starting the download. 

I too use the same source for software and have NO problems with the download, but I'm on a desktop PC with a LARGE power supply.
And.....I use NO download manager, just Mozilla Firefox 3.0.1 with minimal add-on's.

If you're NOT using Firefox....maybe you should be. It has a great download manager built in.
I spent three hours downloading some stuff last week and had no problems at all.

You may have picked up some TSR lately when you upgraded a program like Adobe Reader, Java, etc. You always have to check your startup folder in MSCONFIG after updating any of those programs and DE-Select their updaters, schedulers, and monitors.
All that junk running in the background can really load down your CPU and ram.

Good Luck!
The Shadow 

PS: Vista is such a resource hog because it has so many "Services" running in the background. I found while reading "Black Viper's" web site that I could shut down 24 services with no loss of functionality on my Vista Ultimate PC. That greatly improved performance.:smooch:

Then there are a few Registry Tweaks that I use that further increase performance.:1angel:

Finally I don't allow any program to load and run that is absolutely NOT necessary for windows to run properly. I currently have only two icons in my system tray, besides the windows icons for speaker, clock and online status. One is my AVG icon and the second is my UPS monitor icon.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have firefox, but never used it for internet or downloads used IE7 as i did download literally hundreds of rapidshare files all the urls where stored in flashget to download slowly whilst i was at worked and this was always the case until well i suppose a month ago now. Don't think it is a power issue as my laptop is only 8 months old but i do seem to have a lot of crap in the background..looking at processes in task manager...in my system tray though, besides the windows icons for speaker, clock and online status i have avg, memturbo, spybot tea timer, thats about it but my 4 usb ports are all in use, 2 external hard drives, mouse and internet. i have tried downloading with just 1 hard drive plugged in...still crashes....but until a month ago this wasnt an issue as my laptop is always plugged into the mains. i could download fine with same icons in system tray.and all ports in use...so you mentioned TSR after googling i found out what that was, should i try a tsr remover and what processes could shut down u mentioned 24 services with no loss of functionality on my Vista?? any other issues would be great as i have no back up disks with my acer just the partion backup that it came with and a system factory settings is a last resort...any new ideas would be a great help please????????thanks for replies so far


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi monkeenuts2000, I have had the same problem for the past two weeks. Seems like Flashget is not the only torrent software which conflicts with *something else* resulting the Vista freeze. My system doesn't restart, it just freezes ... I haven't had the patience to wait and see what happens, but probably the end result would have been the same as yours.
Anyway, here's what I've done to (hopefully) mitigate the problem:
Press Winkey + R in order to get the Run dialog. Type msconfig. Go to the Services tab and check "Hide all Microsoft services". Now sort the services by Status (click on the Status column header ) - you will now see the running services first. I was very surprised to find a lot of useless services (some from previously uninstalled programs - e.g. Norton Ghost) that were running. Uncheck all the services you don't need (for instance: everything from Nero, Adobe, Macrovision, Symantec,etc.). Do not uncheck the services for the display drivers (e.g. Nvidia Control Panel service) or other services you know are important. 
Now go to the Startup tab, expand the Command column in order to see the path for every startup item and start cleaning up  . Again, do not uncheck anything which begins with "Microsoft Windows" in the "Startup Item" column, uncheck things like Nero Backitup, btdna (bittorrent dna - which might be a possible conflict to flashget), PowerDVD service, etc. If you are unsure of an item, open Task Manager, locate the corresponding process, right-click it and then click "properties". It should have a "Details" tab in which you will hopefully find some useful information about the program. You can also click "Open file location" after right-clicking a process in Task Manager and see what other files are around it to realize what that process does. Finally, google for the process name and you will definitely find the complete description somewhere.

After disabling all the useless services and processes, reboot your system and have another try at Flashgot. At the time of this writing flashget is downloading something and the system is running just fine (I hope that the above is a viable solution but cannot be 100% sure). By the way, my flashget got to the point where it instantly froze my system when I opened it (thank God it wasn't in the startup process list  ).

Hope this helps and have a nice day.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantastic mate, hopefully that will solve ill try when i get home and post outcome....thanks for your help...


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

No i am getting same problem i have disabled all useless services and start up cons but vista wil stll crash after say 5 - 15 mins of downloading files? Anybody got any other ideas please, i was really hopefully that the previous coments would work but alas:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, i have now started using firefox with flashgot plugin and when i download files using firefoxes own built in downloader no crash! i thought great, so i reinstalled flashget and orbit as i want to download a lot files it crashed again after 10 - 20 mins...wish i could use firefoxes built in downloader but when you want to down load hundreds of files it isnt really possible as you have start them manually and they cannot be restarted. Any ideas as to why i use download manager this crashes? please help!


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello again monkeenuts2000, I am really sorry that the problem is not solved for you (my system doesn't freeze anymore, fortunately, after disabling some of the services and processes). Try this as a last resort and tell me if you still get the crash (note: this resolution is something temporary in order to determine if one of the running processes or services is the cause of the conflict/crash):

1.Open msconfig and, in the "General" tab, use Selective Startup, then uncheck "Load Startup Items". Now reboot and try to download something.

2.If the crash still reproduces then open msconfig again and uncheck the "Load System services", too. Reboot and retry downloading. 

3. If you still get the crash then uncheck "Process system.ini", "Process win.ini", reboot and retry.

Please tell me your results - we have to make this sucker behave ! :wink:

Regards,
nextAI.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi there, so i have tried the 1st option of cancelling startup items and crash still happens, so i unchecked services box and rebooted but then i cant connect to the internet anymore as doesnt see my modem. plus the 3rd options uncheck "Process system.ini", "Process win.ini", where is this? thanks


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi , sorry about the system.ini and win.ini info, that's for Windows XP only. Try this: 

Right-click on flashget shortcut or exe, properties, go to "Compatibility" tab, check "Run this program in compatibility mode for" and select "Windows XP Service Pack 2".
Lower, in the Settings section, check "Disable visual themes" and "Disable desktop composition". Now try to run it and tell me if it still crashes.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

do i restore all my services and start up icons first or is this with no of them running again? i cannot run downloads with services turned off in msconfig as my modem isnt found..thanks i try in a minute thanks


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, restore your services... but I advise you to disable the unneeded ones (as I told you in my first post). By the way, I downloaded the last microtorrent (v1.8) and started using it today .No freeze, no incompatibilty, no problems ... so I'd advise you to try the same. If microtorrent crashes your pc, too, you might consider using system restore and restore your PC to an earlier time (before the crashes started to occur). There might be a corrupt dll somewhere in your system or something wrong in the registry (although I doubt that a registry issue is the cause of this crash).
Tell me if you still have the crash and if you don't know how to use system restore.

Good luck!


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi again, ok so i tried the flashget propierties changing to windows xp disabling themes etc... and again it crashes after 30 mins or so...damn thing. i cannot do a system restore as this started to happen about 6 weeks ago now my restore points are for only a few days ago...getting annoyed now as many files i want to download. When i use firefoxes built in downloader no crash weird, but using that is no good as i want to download a lot files overnight etc, built in is only manual. any more ideas please???


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Try repairing your windows vista installation from the setup disk . I think it only works if your disk came with sp1 included. If, when you boot using the setup disk, it tells you that your os is newer and not supported by setup, try uninstalling sp1 from control panel -> programs and features, then retry using the install disk. You should have an option to repair windows. Be careful though, if you choose install/clean install/reinstall that doesn't mean you get your system "repaired", you practically reinstall windows and thus have to reinstall all drivers and programs (the windows registry, among other things, is replaced)! So make sure you choose "repair my windows installation" or something similar. 

After the repair, try downloading something (maybe reinstall flashget, too). If everything is fine then install vista sp1 again, test flashget, and create a system restore point afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

i didnt get any recovery disks with my PC the only option i have is factory restore but if that doesnt work i havent got any disks to restore my system? any ideas? there is an option on acer emanagement to create back up disk but will this just copy files as it my system is now? if this is the case then it doenst help either. Doh!


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi again. Don't use the Acer Recovery as it will restore your computer as it was when you received it (and that's true only if someone bothered to use the Acer suite to create a backup at that time).

If you don't have the vista CD then the only way is ... torrents 

Google for "vista ultimate sp1 torrent" (or whatever version of Vista you have) and you will definitely find dozens of links to choose from. Use microtorrent so you don't get the crash. Then burn the iso image onto a DVD using Nero or something similar and that's it.. you can resume following my last post's directions. By the way, if you download the SP1 version then you don't have to worry about that incompatibility issue any more.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Unfortunately that option wil take forever as the vista basic dvd 4gb with my downloads crashing ever 10 mins the rars files get corrupted! is their nothing else but a factory reset? it is definately there as i am missing 10gb on my main drive and have tried it up to where you confirm go ahead and cancelled, but this will take forever to update again plus reinstall my programs. everything is backed up though? there has got to be something interfering with this bloody system as my firefox built in downloader has started to crash no too! So anything anybody please i am paying a fortunate for downloads i can use!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Please download Microsoft SysInternals AutoRuns HERE. Unzip and extract autoruns.exe to your desktop. Right-click on desktop icon and select run as admin. It will take a minute or so to scan then save it as an ARN file (default - you'll see it).

Also run msinfo32 and save in NFO file format (default). START | type msinfo32 into the start search box | hit enter.

Zip these 2 files up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

here the 2 rars files as requested...i hope you can help please get back to me asap thank you in advance:grin::wave::grin:


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

msinfo32 info thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

You have AVG 7 running and AVG 8 is now out. Un-install AVG 7. Install AVG 8. 

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.download-trial


Can you tell me what this is?

```
MemTurbo.lnkMemTurbo™	SoftwareOnline. com, Inc. 

c:\users\james\appdata\local\temp\rarsfx2\memturbo.exe
```

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi there memturbo is a portable app from software online.com which frees ram and quick version of task manager in 1. this and avg version 7 where disabled though when i ran with no start up items via msconfig and still tried to download so i dont think conflict is there...i apreciate any help or advice tough speak soon online now thank you


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

both memturbo and avg 7 worked fine whilst mass downloading flashget for 6 months till about 6 weeks ago now cant download multiple files at al with anything?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please hold off on installing AVG8 just yet as I see that you must have been preparing for an invasion! You have other anti-virus running, namely Kaspersky v7, Ad-Aware, Spybot, Webroot and Norton. Get rid of it all. Un-install one-by-one with a re-boot in between each. For Norton, use the Norton removal tool. Click on the link in my sig area below. Granted that you had disabled these, but pieces of them are still running.

When you ran msinfo32, did you knowingly have 27 elevated cmd.exe screens open? Courtesy of msinfo32:

```
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	2972	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 8:34 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	1748	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 9:38 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	2164	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 9:52 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	344	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 10:10 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	244	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 10:12 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3044	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 11:47 a.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3352	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 12:08 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3660	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 12:40 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3092	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 12:48 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	2884	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 1:43 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4080	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 1:49 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	1348	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 1:57 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	1576	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:07 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3736	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:34 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	3840	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:35 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	1984	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:43 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4732	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:54 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	5184	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 2:55 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4296	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 3:14 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4912	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 3:21 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	672	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 4:13 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	5268	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 4:20 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4256	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 4:27 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	820	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 4:50 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4556	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 6:04 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4356	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 6:06 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
cmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe	4176	8	200	1380	22/08/2008 6:29 p.m.	6.0.6001.18000	311.50 KB (318,976 bytes)	2/04/2008 8:09 p.m.
```

Any ? - just POST!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*EDIT:* Just saw you reply post. I hear you that all was working fine with AVG7 a few weeks ago, but your system is continuously being updated by Microsoft and probably your system manufacturer as well. They update so AVG updates to head off the possibility of conflicts between drivers. Having anti-virus drivers from 2007 in your now-mid 2008 Vista SP1 system is a recipe for system crashes - BSODs. It is up to you, of course, but I would un-install AVG7. . . . JC

.

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

ok i only installed kaspersky as i originlly thought it may be spyware, which is why i instaled it.... so ill now uninstall ad ware and kaspersky, norton (which i thought was gone along time ago !) and i didnt even know where webroot is!! how do i delete this? speak soon il delete the rest right now........


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Unfortunately, some anti-virus products leave remnants. I do see that you had disabled the services of some, but if you take a look through AutoRuns you will still find them loading pieces of themselves and a module or 2 into RAM.

If you don't see the webroot in program un-install, download and install CCleaner and see if it finds it. Click on the link in my sig area. When installing CCleaner, un-check the boxes for IE toolbar, recycle bin, etc...

Go to desktop, right-click on the CCleaner icon and run as admin. Click on Tools (left-center) and the program list comes up. See if it is there. If not, we will look elsewhere. OK??

Any other ques... just post again!

JC

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi mate i cant seem to delete adware as when i try it keeps giving me errors, i have installed ccleaner too.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

i have uninstalled kasperspy and webroot spybot is the very latest version and avg is version 7, so only norton and adware left...cannot ninstall adware when it half uninstalled i coudnt connect to nternet and had to do a system restore! is this the culprit? how can i remove cccleaner doesnt work and your uninstaller cant see it? cant find norton either and not sure what product i have to use your tools??speak soon thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I don't know what the culprit is yet. It is interesting that CCleaner can't find itself for you to un-install.

At this point, it doesn't really matter whether or not webroot is current or if you have AVG 7. AVG 7 is history and should not be on a Vista SP1 system now. AVG 8 is out because they have modified the code to work better with the systems for which they are intended so that driver conflicts can be avoided.

Remember, these products driver's are kernel-mode drivers and operate in memory address areas also occupied by the Vista kernel - the core of Vista Windows OS. A 3rd party driver operating in kernel-mode is quite capable of causing a conflict and possible corruption of a Vista NT kernel driver. So we really want to remove the possibility of this situation occurring or I can give you odds on when you will be seeking assistance with recurring BSODs and then a Vista re-install is probably imminent.

They all have to go and then I would suggest that you choose one and only one to re-install after all traces of the others are gone.

Choose any of the Norton removal tools - they are all the same. If you must download it on another system and transfer it in via USB, please do so. Then run the Norton removal tool and re-boot. Then un-install avg 7 and re-boot and repeat for webroot. Then re-run AutoRuns again and save the ARM file, zip it and attach to you next post. I'll take a look for the remnants of the various anti-virus products. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* Can you tell me anything about those 2 dozen+ elevated cmd's running?

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

just downloading norton removal tool now and i will also delete avg with cc cleaner, web root has already ben deleted...you didnt mention spybot ill delete this too...with cc cleaner tools it finds adware but says the is an error and rolls back uninstall how can i get rid of adware? regarding the 27 elvated commands running i have no idea as o why there are that many sorry....get back to you with the new arn later today...thanks for all our help fingers crossed eh!


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

ok al virus software deleted, no spybot adware or avg i must my system appears to be much faster already! attached is the new arn file...speak soon thanks again...:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Great job on the removal. I see entries in AutoRuns that some now un-installed program attempt to fire up the various programs, but their related files are gone.

It seems I missed this last time around - you also have Lavasoft Ad-Watch running. Some of the entries from AutoRuns:

```
Ad-Watch Connect FilterDriver for Ad-Watch network monitoring	Lavasoft AB	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nsdriver.sys

Ad-Watch Real-Time ScannerDriver for Ad-Watch Real-Time Process protection	Lavasoft AB	c:\windows\system32\drivers\awrtpd.sys	

Ad-Watch Registry FilterDriver for Ad-Watch Real-Time Registry Protection	Lavasoft AB	c:\windows\system32\drivers\awrtrd.sys
```
Please see if you can find this in CCleaner to un-install it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

found it in cc cleaner and it failed to unisnstall said error message but when i go back into cc cleaner adware has now gone from tools menu and i have deleted the program files. i am restarting now....ps tried to download again and original fault is still crashing my vista after 10 mins...but hopefuuly we are a step coser to solving speak soon


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi mate adware is now gone too.....any new instructions? thanks in advance


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi guys, havent heard anything back for a couple of days? Any findings on my arn file? i'm still crashing on downloads my built in downloader with firefox has also started to crash no too...removal of all my spy and virus software has speed up my pc but still get the frigging crash..can i reinstall a virus prog yet? please get back to me as i dont know what else im to do about the crash and my downloads for the month are again ticking away unused! hope to hear soon:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's run sfc

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS" ) screen will appear | type the following:


```
[b][size=3]

sfc /scannow

[/b][/size]
```
Let it run - there is no min/max time - may be 10 min, it may be an hour or two.

JC


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

will i need a windows vista dvd to run a sfc? as my acer came with no disks, just a back up hidden on a partion?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

In Vista you should not need the DVD's for sfc.

For info, there s/b an option within your system to make recovery DVDs which I recommend.

Run sfc and see. . .

JC


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, i've ran SFV and after 100% complete verification it states....."windows resorce protection states no integrity violations..." Does this mean no faults?


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, i've been out for the weekend, sorry for not posting. Tell me if your system still crashes after running System File Check (sfc /scannow). 


By the way, excellent advices and approach by jcgriff .


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

ive ran sfc after 100% it states windows resource protection states no integrity violations....what does this mean?thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 100% on sfc is not only good news, but rather rare news as well. I haven't seen many sfc runs that don't find something. A 2-week old Vista x64 system here found numerous errors. SFC replaces any Vista OS files that it finds to be corrupted.

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just went back and looked at your msinfo32. You have x86 Vista Home Basic running. How many files at one time are you downloading? If I read correctly it is >100?

Your version of Vista restricts you to two simultaneous downloads at a time as far as I know. The same with my Vista Home Premium.

JC

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes i have hundred in a que but as my broadband isnt great in the setings i changed to only download 2 files at once and have been doing this all along...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I recall you said you had no problems w/Firefox, correct?

Have you booted into SAFEMODE w/ Networking and tested IE7 there?

JC

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

i have started to use firefox now yes, instead ie7 but the downloads crash despite firefox or ie7 its when i am using flashget, idm or orbit and in fact any download manager...when i use firefoxes built in downloader i do still get the crash too im afraid....i havent tried safemode with networking though do i connect to internet and download from flashget as normal and see what happens i guess? my internet browsing is fine just when i want o download a list of rapidshare files it crashes.........


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I probably should have asked this before...

The download managers just place files in a que and then download at their own pace while you are away from the system? Or while you are doing other tasks? I have never used them as you used to be able to make a registry change to the 2 limit to ?? whatever. I set mine at 25. But SP1 apparently overrides that setting from what I can tell now.

Also... are you logged onto a regular Vista admin account or do you have the hidden admin account activated and use that as a regular user account?

Something else to try... right-click on IE7 icon and run as administrator. This is tantamount to running as the hidden admin, but at an elevated level and IE7 protected mode = Off.

And.. have you tried IE7 without add-ons? (click start & type Internet and you will see it come up above under programs).

Please let me know... 

Thanks, 

JC

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes i tried the internet explorer without addons and my visa accout is just a regular i think...tied the right click ie7 and protected mode is off..but normal ie7 is protected off to....yeah the download managers are great if you download lots of files as it stores your rapidshare passwords and you dont have to click each individualfile....no issues when surfing the net i find the files and paste the url's into flashget or whatever all fine until as soon as i click start downloads after 10 - 20 mins freeze crash reboot?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your normal IE7 Protected mode is OFF?

Did you make that setting yourself via Internet options?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you subject to the UAC prompt at any time?


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah i turned off protected mode a few months ago on ie7 in settings is it was prone to crashes on certain websites, then i started to use IE7 no add ons....now i just use firefox much better stability wise...i also turned off my UAC as it was so annoying when i first had my Laptop never had any issues with this off. thanks for your help so far mate much appreciated...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you checked the Event Viewer to see what events are recorded at the time of these freezes?


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

never used this before but a few things are coming up at ime of crashthe last entry before crash is a warning as below:
A corrected hardware error occurred. 

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x1
Bank Number: 2
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: Generic
Request Type: Data Read
Memory/Io: Generic
Memory Hierarchy Level: Level 0
Timeout: No

not really sure ow to use event viewer does this help you at all???


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

crashed again and this whea-logger issues appears again same message as above??? any ideas anyone?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture and was developed to provide additional error information for hardware issues. As far as I know it involves the largest of companies like Intel as well as others. This may be indicative of an issue with the CPU, although I would defer to the Hardware experts on it.

There is one Event Log (of the 54+) dealing with WHEA, but I have never seen anything of use in them even when processing BSODs specifically mentioning WHEA. You may want to take a look at them in the Event Viewer -

Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA

You may want to check out the others while there as well.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

i really dont think that this is a cpu error as my laptop works fine for days without downloading its just until i do i get the bsods..no this whea log is a warning not an error and there are a few errors which occur when my laptop crashes too. i didnt really understand this event viewer or you last post, am i anywhere near a resolution? Could you explain in a bit more detail as to what you need me to do? sorry not clued up with viisa at all...is it looking best for me to try a complete factory reset to see if that works as i pretty sure its a sys 32 or dll error somewhere very weird this only been happening for a few months now. i need to fix this issue..please help.......


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was not aware BSODs factored in here - just freezes.

Gather the mini kernel dumps up - c:\windows\minidump and I'll take a look at them to see what I can find. Zip them all up and attach to your next post.

JC


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there, i have attached my mini dump files...most common problem is the freeze , then vista restarts everytime i download files after say 10 mins...bsod happened to but very in frequent sorry for misleading info there.
So 2 days ago my flashget managed to download for almost 12 hrs! yahoo! overnight then inveitable freeze happened again but this was after i had done the sfc proceedure...but now its back to normal and its pissing me off big time...i currently subscribe for 50gbs of downloads managed only 12gb and only a fewdays left in the month $100 down the drain for 2nd month in a row!!!

never had this problem before now all drivers up to date what f8#k is happening please any help? i dont understand event logger there are few errors listed are all either before or after crash once rebooted. do this make any sense?? ive attached eventlog save files aswell.. am a complete loss, please could you take a look or any other suggestions asap please...hope to hear soon and thanks


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

you may need this file too for my event logging files,,,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Dumped the 9 (events 0 - 8) events found in your event viewer extract file. Listing them here w/hopes that anyone recognizing them may post answers before I look them up.


```
Event[0]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:26:03.067
  Event ID: 19
  Task: 
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: 
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x1
Bank Number: 2
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: Generic
Request Type: 11
Memory/Io: Generic
Memory Hierarchy Level: Generic
Timeout: No
```


```
Event[1]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:25:03.241
  Event ID: 19
  Task: 
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: 
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Memory Hierarchy Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x1
Bank Number: 1
Transaction Type: Data
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: 9
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: Generic
Timeout: N/A
```


```
Event[2]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:40.000
  Event ID: 7000
  Task: 
  Level: Error
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
The windrvNT service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.
```


```
Event[3]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:40.000
  Event ID: 7000
  Task: 
  Level: Error
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
The Parallel port driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
```


```
Event[4]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-SpoolerWin32SPL
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:35.000
  Event ID: 4
  Task: 
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
The print spooler failed to reopen an existing printer connection because it could not read the configuration information from the registry key S-1-5-21-2480791096-131283526-1110251479-1000\Printers\Connections. The print spooler could not open the registry key. This can occur if the registry key is corrupt or missing, or if the registry recently became unavailable.
```


```
Event[5]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-SpoolerWin32SPL
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:35.000
  Event ID: 4
  Task: 
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
The print spooler failed to reopen an existing printer connection because it could not read the configuration information from the registry key S-1-5-21-2480791096-131283526-1110251479-1000\Printers\Connections. The print spooler could not open the registry key. This can occur if the registry key is corrupt or missing, or if the registry recently became unavailable.
```


```
Event[6]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:27.237
  Event ID: 19
  Task: 
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: 
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x1
Bank Number: 0
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: Local node responded to the request
Request Type: Data Read
Memory/Io: Generic
Memory Hierarchy Level: Generic
Timeout: No
```


```
Event[7]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-HttpEvent
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:25.249
  Event ID: 15016
  Task: 
  Level: Error
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
Unable to initialize the security package Kerberos for server side authentication.  The data field contains the error number.
```


```
Event[8]:
  Log Name: Security
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog
  Date: 2008-08-27T16:24:23.830
  Event ID: 1101
  Task: Event processing
  Level: Error
  Opcode: 
  Keyword: Audit Success
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: James-PC
  Description: 
Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  The real time backup file was corrupt due to improper shutdown.
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

*Event [2]* - go into services.msc and check on windrvNT service - If you cannot find it run msinfo32 again and send me the zipped NFO file and I'll check for it. The service is trying to start, but cannot find the file - most likely in \windows\system32

*Event [3]* - same as #2... but for Parallel port driver service - most likely you don't have a parallel port device; hence the error

*Event [4]* - it appears to me based on this error and info in msinfo32 that the registry key for this service is either missing or corrupt. Have you by any chance been doing some deletions w/ regedit, HiJackThis or AutoRuns?

*Event [5]* - same as #4


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi mate, i couldnt find the winNVT in or port so i have redone the msinfo 32 file and uploaded again...the start of this problem was after i ran a reg and junk file cleaner perhaps they deleted the entries you mentioned. plus i used a hijack log on advice from previous post....hope thst helps any thing else you need fro me? thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi James. . .

I could not locate the windrvNT service either.

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but I see you are running Ad-Aware 2007, AVG7 and spybot. I do see Ad-Aware is disabled. AVG8 is now out. I would completely un-install AdAware and upgrade to AVG8.

One item that I somehow missed before is that you have 1gb Installed RAM. I would highly suggest that you look to upgrade this to 2gb minimum for Vista. I would assume that your page file is in heavy demand at times.

You can see event [0] refers to a Bus/Interconnect error. I am not familiar with this specific error nor with the exact meaning of event [1] - memory hierarchy error.

I am listing basic system specs below.

Regards. . .

JC

.


```
OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic
Version	6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	JAMES-PC
System Manufacturer	Acer, inc.
System Model	Aspire 4520
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53, 1700 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Acer v1.3614, 27/06/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6001.18000"
User Name	James-PC\James
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	1.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	766 MB
Available Physical Memory	294 MB
Total Virtual Memory	1.75 GB
Available Virtual Memory	731 MB
Page File Space	1.04 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
```


----------



## Help Please?! (Nov 10, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that rapidshare doesn't allow any download managers.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

sorry but you definately can use download managers but you have to have a premium rapidshare account with a username and password. Which i have, download managers are ideal as they automatically include your password details whilst retriveing the rar file.....
My system has never had an issue with just using 1 gb of memeory as most laptops are sold with this and you now cannot get xp anymore with them. is it time to try a system restore do you think?? i havent got adware istalled anymore i thought or in fact any virus software at the moment?


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi monkeenuts, I've identified my problem: it was an incompatibility between my wireless Ralink-based chipset network adapter (Edimax PCI wireless NIC to be specific) and the torrent system - so nothing to do with Rapidshare files.. I've changed the NIC with an USB wireless adapter and got rid of all freezes.
Anyway, tell me, before you started to get the crashes, did you change anything in the BIOS ? Or maybe your CMOS battery failed and you loaded setup defaults ? Changing some key items in BIOS (like "Enable ECC Memory Parity Check" when your memory doesn't support it) can severely affect your Windows installation.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi James. . .

Per msinfo32 - your startup programs - you can see AVG7 clearly - as well as spybot:


```
AVG7_CC	c:\progra~1\grisoft\avg7\avgcc.exe /startup	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AVG7_Run	c:\progra~1\grisoft\avg7\avgw.exe /runonce	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AVG7_Run	c:\progra~1\grisoft\avg7\avgw.exe /runonce	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
eAudio	"c:\acer\empowering technology\eaudio\eaudio.exe"	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
eDataSecurity Loader	c:\acer\empowering technology\edatasecurity\edsloader.exe	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Empowering Technology Launcher	c:\acer\empowe~1\eaplau~1.exe 9999	Public	Common Startup
MemTurbo	memturbo.lnk	James-PC\James	Startup
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvMediaCenter	rundll32.exe c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll,nvtaskbarinit	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvSvc	rundll32.exe c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcstart	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
RtHDVCpl	rthdvcpl.exe	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SpybotSD TeaTimer	c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\teatimer.exe	James-PC\James	HKU\S-1-5-21-2480791096-131283526-1110251479-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SynTPEnh	c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\syntpenh.exe	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Windows Defender	%programfiles%\windows defender\msascui.exe -hide	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
```
Please address the questions/concerns by nextAI - an unfamiliar area to me.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

@ *nextAI* - thank you for the input... appreciated.
.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the info so far....to anwser nextai's questions.....
I havent ever gone into my BIOS screen to be honest so i havent manually changed anything that i did personally. I have never had the warning CMOS battery failed either, and havent loaded defaults..finally Enable ECC Memory Parity Check i havent done this either wouldnt know how im afraid, how do i check if this is enabled? i'll check and confirm..
sorry not much help there i guess but i appreciate your input as the crashes seem to be happened quicker now. Strange thing is though over the last few days, i get home at night around 7pm and start flashget it as my bandwith is slow then for peak hrs i guess it downloads ok till about midnight then i get the freeze. All night and during the day though as soon as i start flashget after 2 mins i get the freeze again..weird 

hi jcgriff2

ok when we first started this thread i deleted all my antivirus software as you asked i used cc cleaner to it may say on my strtups i have avg and spybot but every trace that i can see has gone nothing in program files or anything for any virus software i only have windows defender running now? how do i remove the traces from my start up msinfo 32 as i definately havent got anything left?

hope you guys can help some more and speak soon many thanks
james


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok , so it's not a BIOS settings problem because you have had the same settings all the time (prior to the crashing, too). I think there might be a hardware issue...try borrowing another RAM from a friend and replace yours and see if Vista still crashes. I'm thinking about a hardware error because of the "A corrected hardware error occurred. " message in your Event Log.

Oh, and another thing: how big is your swap file ?


...and a third question: you didn't overclock your CPU or Video Card, right?

Thanks,
nextAI.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

ok, i havent overclocked anything. I am travelling at the mo and only been in auckland a few months, so dont really know anyone with any ram i could swap with im afraid..i dont this is the case though as my laptop never crashes at all. only when i try and download files if i dont download i can surf net, play movies dvd, copy everything but as on as i hit download bam! fricking pissing me off big time. 

i checked my virtual memory and its set @ 1065mb and i have a 250gb hard drive and 160 gb attached via usb should i increase this? 

thanks


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

oh and vitual memory is set to automatic mode and using drive c: (main windows partiion)


----------



## nextAI (Aug 14, 2008)

No, you don't have to increase anything, it's ok.

Most probably you have faulty hardware... you said something about a cable modem and that you have a driver which lets Vista "recognize" the device, can you tell me exactly what type of device it is ?

You can also try to connect to the Internet using a normal wired or wireless NIC (your laptop probably has that already incorporated) and see if Vista still crashes when you try to download stuff - just go to a HotSpot for a few hours and try. If the crashes stop, the driver for whatever you use now for Internet connectivity has an incompatibility with one of the Vista hotfixes. I'm thinking about this because you said that it crashes only when you reach a high download bandwidth.


----------



## monkeenuts2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

i'm currently using a usb broadband modem which connects to internet. i have thought this originally and have checked my drivers for this and reinstalled. it seems to be fine when i surf and stuff. Last night i was trying to download before midnight but i was getting the frezze all night too, so this seems to be very temprimental. i thought it might be when i reach a higher bandwith but its just seems to crashe without any real timescale to be honest, some nights works on slow downloads and freezes when faster or visa versa. it is definately something in vista that doesnt like my internet connection. 
i'll go into an internet cafe with my laptop and plug into their connection and download for a hour or 2 and see what happens. Anything else i can try in the meantime? Its strange as this is happening now though as for 3 months before it was fine and it was if overnight i deleted something or registry cleaner which im suspecting was the reason. the freezes started to occur??????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi James. . .

Let's get some hardware specs out for those in the know on such things - Please download, install and run Everest Home - you can paste it right in to a post & put code boxes around it - or I'll take care of that later - 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_everest_home/

Also, a Vista System Health Report may be helpful - run from an *elevated* command prompt (DOS) - it will open in a web browser - save it in mht (IE7) or html (Firefox) format, zip and attach to post.


```
perfmon /report
```
Thanks...

JC

.


----------

